# Puppy proofing the house



## Cockapoo123 (Oct 7, 2016)

Will be bringing new puppy home in a few weeks and trying to get the house ready while I have time. So far I have put kitchen supplies and food in closets and removed clothes/shoes from puppy level.

Also need to cover all power cords and strips. Any advice for the best way to do that?

Do I also need surge protectors to put in outlets? What about locks on cabinets?

What have I not thought of? Any advice and/or checklists you have would be helpful and much appreciated.

Thank you- can't wait!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance was very interested in power cables  so I had to unplug what was not needed and move furniture slightly to block her access to others to keep her safe.

Train all the family to accept that if they leave things in reach of the puppy and they get chewed it is their fault and not the pups


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't forget waste baskets in bathroom. Lift up or put in cupboard under the sink. Also take the toilet paper off the holder or this may happen.


----------

